# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Class 6, fine hair, color contrast with interview by Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

This nice fellow is about as hard of a case as there is.  He's got a limited supply of finer dark hairs, a large bald head to cover, and significant color contrast between scalp and hair.  Preoperative expectation management is KEY.  Had this guy have been told everything could be covered with thick hair...it would be a disaster for both the patient and whoever was foolish enough to "sell" him that. 



As it is, we have several examples of guys just like this we show prospective patients with this type of pattern.  Roughly half of guys who see results just like this guy, say that its not enough...and if they can't cover that bald spot too, they want nothing.   In which case, I'd rather do nothing than sprinkle a few hairs from front to back and have the patient look like a chia-pet.  And roughly half of prospective patients think that by framing the face and giving reasonable coverage over the front 1/3 to 40%, that they'd be satisfied.  But it is critical that if you are shopping that you look at examples of guys with patterns and donor hair characteristics like yours!   Reputable doctors ought to have plenty for you to review before you sign up!



The video is:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5LSvTBo8VQ



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## mrclean

He is happy which is great!

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

EVERYTHING is related to preop expectation management and likely outcomes.  After that hurdle is cleared...postop cleaning is nearly as important so that my grafts aren't pulled out by crusts.

Dr. L

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

You're welcome.  There are 250 more on our youtube site.  An informed patient makes better decisions.

Dr. L

----------

